# F250 P0304 Trouble code



## yellowdogs (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone out there know what would cause the computer to throw a P0304 DTC? The truck is an 2006 f250 with the 5.4. Truck seems to run OK, feels like it lacks some power at times. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

P0304 = cylinder no. 4 misfire detected.

Bad coil, plug maybe.


----------



## captbob320 (Dec 28, 2007)

DTC P0304 cylinder 4 misfire detected . Check cop for engine coolant leaking on it.


----------



## yellowdogs (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info! This maybe a stupid question be what's the cop?


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Coil On Plug. The ignition coil is mounted to the top of the spark plug with one bolt.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

liquid in the plug hole can cause a short.


----------



## yellowdogs (Sep 26, 2009)

I checked the codes again today and another code came up as well. P0340. I beleive this is a cam shaft position sensor fault. Can anyone shed any ligh on this one?


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

P0340 cam position sensor "A" (Bank one or single sensor)


----------

